# What is saskatoon like?



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

My husband is a carpenter and I am in childcare. We also have a 15 yr old son and an 11yr old daughter so will be needing a school and university. What is the weather like throughout the seasons? We want a friendly, and happy place the children to grow up in x


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

i am here this last 3 weeks its a nice city but i have heard the winters are harsh


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Yeah I'd heard that but no matter where we look at for construction it seems to be cold in winter.Do you think it has a few amenities?We want somewhere with the odd shop and park in walking distance.We have a teenager and a 12yr old x


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

When your dog runs away, it takes three days.


----------



## Chaz01 (Jan 2, 2012)

Andy H said:


> i am here this last 3 weeks its a nice city but i have heard the winters are harsh


Hi Andy

Can i ask now that you are there can you suggest nice areas to rent we are landing in saskatoon at the end of the month with two children aged 13 and a 2month old .Any advice would be much appreciated

Kind Regards


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Chaz, We r hoping to end up in Saskatoon with a 16yt old xx we won't b there for another ur yet tho-can't wait!


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

Emma plenty of parks and river walks etc so you should be alright, Chaz you need to look either at Downtown or the East side but it is starting to get pricey, It al depends on where you expect to work. 

A Car/Jeep is a MUST as public transport is only OK, it a lovely city. You may be as well renting a suite for the 1st month. Pricey at about 2500 to 3500 for the month but you will be in downtown so you can get to know the city and you have kitchen and ebverything down to a toothbrush and saucepans supplied.

hope this helps if you are due over shortly drop me a pM and i will send you a link to suites. and for apartments use Kijiji and you will get a feel for what is the normal asking price.

A


----------



## Chaz01 (Jan 2, 2012)

Andy H said:


> Emma plenty of parks and river walks etc so you should be alright, Chaz you need to look either at Downtown or the East side but it is starting to get pricey, It al depends on where you expect to work.
> 
> A Car/Jeep is a MUST as public transport is only OK, it a lovely city. You may be as well renting a suite for the 1st month. Pricey at about 2500 to 3500 for the month but you will be in downtown so you can get to know the city and you have kitchen and ebverything down to a toothbrush and saucepans supplied.
> 
> ...


hi Andy

thanks for the reply my OH is arriving the end of the month to find accommodation and start work we will be arriving 2 weeks later...have you found suitable accommodation yourself? he will be picked up on the east side or the westside for work so its not that much of an issue....I am hoping to find a place near a good high school for my daughter.

Kind Regards


----------

